# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Gazilerin açlıktan öldüğü kahramanların intihar ettiği ülke

## bozok

*Fazla söze gerek yok!*



Barakada yaşıyordu. Muğla'nın Milas İlçesi'nde oturan Kore gazisi *Muharrem Topçu* (80), terk edilmiş bir restoranın baraka benzeri bölümünde ölü bulundu. Kimsesiz Kore gazisinin üç gün önce yaşamını yitirdiği anlaşıldı. Bir deri bir kemik kalan gazinin, açlıktan, takatsiz kaldığı için ölmüş olabileceği belirtildi. Milas- Bodrum Karayolu'nun 3. kilometresindeki terk edilmiş bir restoranın baraka benzeri kısmında yaşamını sürdüren Kore gazisi Muharrem Topçu, günlerdir maaşını almaya gitmeyince arkadaşları eve giderek buldu



*7.11.2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

*Gazilerin açlıktan öldüğü, kahramanların intihar ettiği ülke!* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/11/2009* 




Abdülkerim Kırca’yı bileniniz vardır. Güneydoğu aslanıdır!

Bu ülke bölünmesin diye kurşun yiyip boynundan aşağısı felç olan kahraman subayımızdır.

PKK artıklarının hakkında yaptığı iftiraların, gazetelerin manşetlerine taşınmasına dayanamadı ve kısa bir süre önce canına kıydı!

Muharrem Topçu ise Muğla Milaslı garip bir Kore gazisiydi.

Ayda 300 TL gazilik maaşı ile geçiniyordu.

O parayla geçinemedi ve otopsi yapan doktorun beyanı ile açlıktan öldü.

Bir ülkede kahramanlar intihar etmekten başka çare bulamıyor ve gaziler açlıktan can veriyorsa o ülke bitmiş demektir.

Evet AKP’nin 8 yılda Türkiye’yi getirdiği nokta budur!

Devleti bölmek için örgüt kurup dağa çıkan ve binlerce insanın kanına giren bir katil, hapishanede yani İmralı’da rahat etsin diye 8 trilyon para harcanırken, vatan borcu namus borcu deyip Kore’lerde ülke onuru için vuruşup gazi mertebesine erişen bir vatan evladı, kuru somun bulamayıp gıdasızlıktan hayata gözlerini yumuyor!

Bir hicap fotoğrafıdır bu.

Ofer gibi Yahudilere bir gecede 750 milyon dolar bahşeden AKP iktidarı, gazisine bir lokma ekmeği bile çok gördü ve ölümüne sebep oldu!

Bu iki farklı resim bugün Türkiye’de kahramanlara, şehitlere ve gazilere nasıl bakıldığını net olarak gözler önüne seriyor!

Evet gerçekten de AKP güruhu için şehitler kelledir(!).

Bebek katilleri Sayın yani saygıdeğerdir(!).

Kahramanlar ise işkenceci katildir(!).

İşte bu örtülü çürüme tablosu, içten çöküşün ve mandacılığa fiili geçişin net doneleridir!

Artık Güneydoğu’da ülkeyi bölmek isteyen eşkıyaya karşı vuruşmanın ve ölmenin hiç mi hiç anlamı kalmamıştır!

Tersine terörle mücadele bağlamında emirle görev yapıp şehit olmalara, ülkeye yük ve barışa sabotaj diye bakanlar bile var!

Sorarım size böyle bir anlayış ile bu ülke daha ne kadar ölecek adam bulabilir?

Dahası, böyle bir toplum daha ne kadar millet olarak ayakta kalabilir?

...

----------


## bozok

*NE YAPIYORLAR?..*
*şehide, gaziye yok, PKK’ya var!*



Haberiniz var mı AKP iktidarı dağdan inecek eşkıyaya yani PKK teröristinin her birine 5 milyar verecek.. Dahası, askerliği gelenlerin askerliklerini de tecil ettirecek. Evet haber aynen böyle.. AKP sizin, benim, onun yani 72 milyonun cebinden PKK’lı eşkıyaya para pompalayacak.. İyi de AKP bu yetkiyi kimden alıyor? Ben şahsen hem bu alemde hem de öte tarafta bu işten davacıyım ve adıma bir kör kuruşun bile PKK’lılara verilmesine razı değilim. Eğer böyle bir yardım yapılacak ise vatan borcu uğruna kolunu, ayağını, gözünü kaybeden kahramanlarımıza ya da açlıktan ölen Kore Gazileri benzerlerine yapılsın.. Bu AKP kimin parasını kime dağıtıyor.. üok eminim ki bu ülkede benim gibi düşünen onlarca milyon insan var. ülkede karatma var, ahalinin bir bölümü bu rezillikleri bilmiyor. Ne olur duyanlar duymayanlara anlatsın bunları...


*S. üNKİBAR / 11.11.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Kore gazisinin utanç verici ölümü*


*üzdemir İNCE*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*11 Kasım 2009*




*MUHARREM Topçu adlı 80 yaşındaki bir Kore gazisi Milas yakınlarında bir barakada ölmüş. 8 Ekim 2009 tarihli birkaç gazetede ölümle ilgili bir fotoğraf ve haber yayınlandı.*


Hürriyet Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan *“Kore gazisinin yalnız ölümü”* başlıklı haberi birlikte okuyalım:


“Muğla’nın Milas İlçesi’nde Bodrum Karayolu’nun 3’üncü kilometresindeki terk edilmiş bir restoranın baraka benzeri kısmında yaşamını sürdüren 80 yaşındaki Kore gazisi *Muharrem Topçu* ölü bulundu. Günlerdir maaşını almaya gitmeyince Muharip Gaziler Derneği Milas şubesi’ndeki arkadaşları meraklanarak *Topçu’*nun yaşadığı barakaya gitti. İçeri girdiklerinde, gazi *Topçu’*nun yarı çıplak durumdaki bir deri bir kemik kalmış cesedini görünce şoke oldu. Yapılan incelemede, *Topçu’*nun üç gün önce hayatını kaybettiği belirlendi.”

*SANKİ NAZİ KAMPI*
Hayatım boyunca bu kadar çarpıcı az fotoğraf gördüm. Nazi toplama kamplarındaki üst üste yığılmış Yahudi cesetlerinden daha beter. *“Bir deri bir kemik”* deyimi bile yeterli değil, az gelir. Sadece bir iskelet, bir kemik yığını. Böyle bir erime, bedensel yok oluş birkaç günde, birkaç haftada, birkaç ayda olmaz. En azından altı ayın işi.

Nerede yaşadığını bilen Muharip Gaziler Derneği Milas şubesi’ndeki arkadaşları bu süre içinde ne yapmıştı? Demek ki hiçbir şey yapmamış! Zavallı gazinin bu hale gelmesine nasıl göz yummuşlardı; dernek üyesi bir gazi lokantadan bozma bir barakada nasıl yaşardı; aralarında Kore gaziliğini ranta dönüştürmüş bir açıkgöz de mi yoktu?

*GAZİDEN üZüR DİLERİM*
*Muharrem Topçu* adlı Kore gazisinin utanç verici ölümünün sorumlularını sayıyorum: Milli Savunma Bakanlığı, Milas Askerlik şubesi, Milas Kaymakamlığı, Milas Belediye Başkanlığı, Mahalle Muhtarlığı ve Milas halkı. 

Demokrat Parti iktidarının TBMM kararı olmadan sıradan bir Bakanlar Kurulu kararıyla Kore’ye gönderilmişti bu zavallı gazi. Demokrat Parti’nin gayrimeşru yolla yurtdışına gönderdiği bu vatan evlatları, Kore şehitleri ve Kore gazileri sayesinde Türkiye NATO üyesi olabilmiş ve ABD yardımlarından yararlanabilmişti. Ne yaman antikomünist olduğunu kanıtlayarak Yunanistan ile rekabet eder duruma gelmişti. Ama siz bakmayın hamasi palavralara, Türkiye ve halkı vefasızdır. Bu ölüm, bu intihar, bu cinayet sadece bir örneği!

Bu yazı bugün değil, dün yayınlanmalıydı. Haberi okur okumaz kaleme sarılmalı ve Kore gazisi için bir ağıt yakmalıydım. Utanç duyuyorum. Gaziden özür dilerim!


*SORUşTURMA AüILMALIDIR*
Bildiğim kadarıyla Avrupa ülkelerinde Gaziler Bakanlıkları ve Gaziler Günleri vardır. İngiltere’de Gaziler Günü’nde özel törenler yapılır, televizyonlarda yayınlanır. Fransa’da otobüs ve metro vagonlarında gaziler için özel koltuklar vardır. Toplum ve devlet şükran duyduğu gazilerin gündelik yaşamlarıyla, sağlıklarıyla, güvenlikleriyle yakından ilgilenir, sorumluluklar yüklenir.

Bir savaş gazisinin ileri yaşlarda bunalım geçirmesi, ruhsal dengesini yitirmesi, içine kapanması bilinen bir şey. Böyle durumlarda, kendi sorumluluğunu taşıyamayan gazilerin sorumluluğunu toplum yüklenir; kimsesiz olanlar hukuki deyimiyle *“hacir altı”*na alınır ve ona bakılır. Bu ülkede savaş gazileriyle ilgilenecek bir özel bakanlık kurulması zorunluluk olmuştur. Yukarda adını saydığım kuruluşlar bu ölümün başlıca sorumlusudur. Haklarında soruşturma açılması gerekir.

...

----------

